# Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm finally getting up the guts to replace my rubber lines with a set of Nuespeed SS brake lines next week and I wanted to see if anyone had any tips before I get started. I've got a set of flare nut wrenches and i plan on spraying them down with PB breaker and letting them soak for a hour or two. I've heard the middle lines are a real ***** to get to and most people drop the axle but that some had been able to get them off without doing this. (I hate the idea of having to do this so i'm gonna try the hard way.) Afterward I've got my pressure bleeder and some ate super blue to flush the lines. I also plan on painting the calipers while i'm there.
If anyone could give me any tips on what to do or how to do it I would greatly appriciate it. I'd rather not end up screwing up and having a brake failure accident!
thanks,
--Brian


----------



## scirocco16valve (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (bwhite)*

good luck in trying to remove them middle hoses with out dropping the axle on a A1. For A2 is is possible but just a pain in the arse.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (scirocco16valve)*

I did the Neuspeed lines on my Corrado. I got all except the middle one on the drivers side. The proportioning valve was in the way. I took it down to my mechanics yesterday and he replaced it in about 5 minutes w/o dropping the rear axle. So it can be done.


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 ('89gli)*

Well, I was hoping for a few more responses than that but i guess i'll just have to cross my fingers and go for it...
--Brian


----------



## bwhite (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (bwhite)*

Well that was mixed results. I got 5/6 of the lines on. The mid ones were nowhere
near as hard as everyone said they were, i just got under the car and i could get
the 60 degree turn on the nuts to loosen them. It was cramped but a hell of alot
quicker than dropping the axle.
Just one problem. I stripped the nut on the front right brake line








It's on there now and I have no idea how to get it off or fix it. I have a feeling I'll
have to cut the hard metal line and make my own fitting or something ****ty deal
like that. Anyonw know how to fix this one?








Other than that I can tell a difference in the firmness of braking. I just want to get
that last line on there somehow.
--Brian


----------



## scirocco16valve (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (bwhite)*

you would need a flare kit to fix that. the easiest will be to replace the entire line.
just my two cents.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (bwhite)*

If it's on there and not leaking you shouldn't have to change it right away. A new line would be the easiest thing to do, you can buy the line with fittigns already really cheap at an auto parts store, just get a line bender for like $5 and your set. Here are some other options to fixing the line though.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=745539


_Modified by MikeBlaze at 6:21 PM 5-18-2003_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (MikeBlaze)*

vice grips work wonders too on stripped lines


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (Das Borgen)*

how are Mk4 rear calipers are better than the mk3 rear ones??


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Stainless Steel Brake Line Installation on MKIII Jetta VR6 (Das Borgen)*

The parking brake mechanism is supposed to be a lot better on the Mk4 aluminum caliper -- that is, they usually retract properly when it's time for new pads (unlike the Mk1/Mk2 and the Mk3). 
A friend of mine put Mk4 calipers on a Mk1, but he had to mount them upside down so they have to be partially removed for bleeding -- not really such a big deal. 
Also, the Mk4 caliper is slightly lighter, for a small savings in unsprung weight. 
The only interchange issue is that the Mk4 calipers take a larger diameter hose fitting, probably because aluminum threads of the same size would be easier to strip than steel. The banjo isn't necessary, if you can find the right fitting on a hose. I've heard that either Passat B4 or Cabrio Mk3.5 rear lines might work, but no one has bothered to confirm after figuring it out. I think Racer_X also said a long time ago that Audi A4 (2002?) lines might work, but I didn't fully understand his post. I know a few places offer custom lines (GAP, ECS, etc.), but I refuse to do the swap unless I can use stock lines (for speedy replacement if needed). So, can anyone confirm a stock line that fits, or better yet, a simple thread adapter to use the Mk4 caliper with the Mk3 line?


----------

